# vga intel x kernel 2.6.30

## zhushazang

First some usefull information:

sakurazukamori rodolfo # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 HECI Controller (rev 02)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566DC Gigabit Network Connection (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6101 single-port PATA133 interface (rev b1)

06:01.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105/VT6106S [Rhine-III] (rev 8b)

06:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

sakurazukamori rodolfo # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-gentoo-r2-darkness i686)

=================================================================                                      

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r2-darkness-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 17 Jul 2009 11:00:01 +0000                                                        

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]                                                                   

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                              

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p24                                                                              

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1                                                                            

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1                                                                             

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8                                                                             

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                                               

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4                                                                                

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                                

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3                                                                             

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/4.2/env /usr/kde/4.2/share/config /usr/kde/4.2/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache distlocks emerge fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pt_BR"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 7zip R X X509 Xaw3d a52 aac aalib accessibility ace acl acpi additions aim alsa amazon amr amrnb amrwb ao apache2 apidocs apm archive aruba assistant async asyncns audit authdaemond automount autostart avalon-framework avalon-logkit background bash-completion bashlogger berkdb bidi bittorrent bl bogofilter bolddiag bonjour bookmarks bzip2 cairo caps cdaudio cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrom cdrtools cgraph chm cli contrast courier coverage cpufreq cracklib crypt cscope css csv cups cupsddk curl cursors cxx d daap daemon dbi dbus decoder-preprocessor-rules development device-mapper dga dia dirac directfb disk-partition divx djvu dkim dri dts dv dvb dvd dynamic dynamicplugin editor eds embedded emf enca encode escreen esd examples exif expat extrafilters extras fakevim fam fame fbcon ffmpeg fftw filter fits flac flexresp2 fltk fontconfig fontforge fortran fpx ftp fuse gadu gcrypt gd gdbm geoip ggi gif gimp glade glib glitz gmedia gmp gnutls gpgme gphoto2 gpm gps grace graphviz gre groupwise gs gsm gstreamer gtk guile hal hdf5 hdri hlapi howl-compat hpn html http hyperestraier ibam icons iconv icotools icq icu idn ieee1394 ifp imagemagick imap imlib inkjar inline inline-init-failopen inotify ipv6 irc irda irman isdnlog j2me jabber jack jai java java6 javascript jbig jce jmf john joystick jpeg jpeg2k justify kdm kipi kqemu ladspa lame lapack latex lcd lcms libcaca libffi libnotify libsamplerate libssh2 libyaml lilo linux-smp-stats lirc live lj lm_sensors log logrotate lua lzo mbox md5sum meanwhile mecab memory-cleanup metric midi mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug module motif mp2 mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpd mpe mpeg mpi-threads mpls msn mtp mudflap multislot multitarget multiuser musepack music musicbrainz mysql mzscheme nas ncurses nemesi nethack network network-cron networking njb nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin nss ntlm nuv oav objc objc++ objc-gc ocaml octave offensive ogg openal openexr opengl openmp oss otr pam pango parport paste64 pcre pdf perforce perfprofiling perl phonon php physfs pike plotutils plugins png pnm pop postgres postscript ppds ppm pppd prediction prelude pulseaudio pyste q32 q8 qq qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime quotas quote radio rar razor react readline realmedia redland reflection relp remote replytolist rle romio rss rtc ruby samba sample sasl scanner schroedinger scrobbler sdk sdl servletapi session sguil sidebar silc smi smime smp sms smtp sndfile snmp snortsam socks5 solver sound soundex source spamassassin sparse speex spell spl spoof-source sql sqlite srp srt sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stats svg svga swat sysfs syslog szip tagwriting targetbased tcl tcpd test-framework testbed theora threads thumbnail tiff timestats timezone timidity tk toolbar tools truetype tta tunepimp unicode upnp urandom usb utils v4l v4l2 vcd vhook vidix vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vnc vorbis wavpack webkit width wifi win32codecs winbind winetools winpopup wireshark wlm wma wmf wmp wxwindows x264 x86 xanim xattr xcb xcomposite xext xface xft xgetdefault xine xinerama xml xmlpatterns xmp xorg xosd xpm xprint xrandr xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yahoo yv12 zephyr zlib zoran zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack " ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="battery cpufreq cfontz hd44780 mtxorb ncurses X beckmannegle bwct cwlinux ea232 g15 hd44780i2c lcd2usb lcdlinux lcdterm ledmatrix lph7508 luise m50530 milfordbpk noritake null picolcd png ppm routerboard serdisplib simplelcd t6963 trefon usbhub usblcd wincor" LINGUAS="pt_BR" NETBEANS_MODULES="dlight enterprise ergonomics apisupport harness ide java nb websvccommon cnd groovy gsf identity j2ee mobility php profiler soa visualweb webcommon xml" SANE_BACKENDS="hpaio" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa vga v4l fbdev i740"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

sakurazukamori rodolfo # emerge -va xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.2-r1  USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev joystick keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev i740 intel v4l vesa -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -vermilion -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo -xgi" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.7.99.902  USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

IN KERNEL:

<*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support 

<*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  ---> 

                       i915 driver

[*]       Enable modesetting on intel by default 

OK, i don't know if any other information are necessary, but after upgraded kernel to 2.6.30 this messages are a constant in my /var/log/messages:

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291748-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: ima_file_free: drm mm object open/free imbalance (r:0 w:0 o:0 f:0)

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291769-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: Pid: 29884, comm: X Not tainted 2.6.30-gentoo-r2-darkness #2

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291776-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: Call Trace:

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291785-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c041f5f8>] ima_file_free+0x8e/0xf6

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291793-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c02af636>] __fput+0xd3/0x188

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291800-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c02af712>] fput+0x27/0x3a

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291806-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c050b593>] drm_gem_object_free+0x3e/0x78

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291813-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c050b555>] ? drm_gem_object_free+0x0/0x78

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291821-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c046b717>] kref_put+0x47/0x64

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291827-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c050b6ed>] drm_gem_close_ioctl+0x92/0xb6

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291834-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c050a3e6>] drm_ioctl+0x224/0x2bc

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291840-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c050b65b>] ? drm_gem_close_ioctl+0x0/0xb6

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291847-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c046bb4b>] ? prio_tree_remove+0xc8/0xe8

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291854-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c02903e3>] ? vma_prio_tree_remove+0x46/0xd2

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291860-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c02bb2f9>] vfs_ioctl+0x5b/0x85

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291867-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c02bb779>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x456/0x4a2

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291873-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c0417444>] ? smk_access+0x93/0x15b

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291879-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c04177c6>] ? smk_curacc+0x2c/0x7a

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291886-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c0416824>] ? smack_file_ioctl+0x2c/0x57

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291893-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c02bb81c>] sys_ioctl+0x57/0x82

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291899-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c0202c4f>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x26

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291906-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: ima_file_free: drm mm object open/free imbalance (r:0 w:0 o:0 f:0)

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291913-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: Pid: 29884, comm: X Not tainted 2.6.30-gentoo-r2-darkness #2

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291919-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: Call Trace:

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291924-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c041f5f8>] ima_file_free+0x8e/0xf6

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291930-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c02af636>] __fput+0xd3/0x188

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291939-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c02af712>] fput+0x27/0x3a

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291944-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c050b593>] drm_gem_object_free+0x3e/0x78

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291951-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c050b555>] ? drm_gem_object_free+0x0/0x78

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291957-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c046b717>] kref_put+0x47/0x64

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291966-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c050b6ed>] drm_gem_close_ioctl+0x92/0xb6

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291972-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c050a3e6>] drm_ioctl+0x224/0x2bc

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291979-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c050b65b>] ? drm_gem_close_ioctl+0x0/0xb6

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291987-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c046bb4b>] ? prio_tree_remove+0xc8/0xe8

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291993-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c02903e3>] ? vma_prio_tree_remove+0x46/0xd2

2009-07-17T15:45:54.291999-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c02bb2f9>] vfs_ioctl+0x5b/0x85

2009-07-17T15:45:54.292005-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c02bb779>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x456/0x4a2

2009-07-17T15:45:54.292012-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c0417444>] ? smk_access+0x93/0x15b

2009-07-17T15:45:54.292017-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c04177c6>] ? smk_curacc+0x2c/0x7a

2009-07-17T15:45:54.292023-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c0416824>] ? smack_file_ioctl+0x2c/0x57

2009-07-17T15:45:54.292030-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c02bb81c>] sys_ioctl+0x57/0x82

2009-07-17T15:45:54.292036-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: [<c0202c4f>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x26

2009-07-17T15:45:54.295627-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: iint_free: writecount: -1

2009-07-17T15:45:54.295637-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: iint_free: opencount: -1

2009-07-17T15:45:54.295642-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: iint_free: writecount: -1

2009-07-17T15:45:54.295651-03:00 sakurazukamori kernel: iint_free: opencount: -1

THANKS FOR NOW

----------

## audiodef

Can I make a suggestion? If you can start your post with a description, in your own words, of what "went wrong" and what you're looking to get answers on, it would make it a lot easier to read the rest of the post. Reading some output without knowing why we're reading it is a little confusing.   :Cool: 

----------

## Naphtali

Just taking a stab at this. If zhushazang is having a similar issue as I did, that is, no kdm at boot, but simply the small clock wait symbol flashing every couple of seconds, then I can give the solution of my problem. He has similar install versions; 2.6.30-gentoo-r2, xf86-video-intel-2.7.99.902 (i915), kernel modesetting enabled. The problem seems to be this latest intel ~x86 driver (2.7.99.902). Downgrading to 2.7.1 with KMS enabled, solve my problem. However, since KMS is really still in a mess so far, I disable it also.

----------

## Tolstoi

Leaving away enable intel modesetting by default solved problems for me. Everythings fine now.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

The .30 kernel has proved itself to be unstable on this machine, with an i945. While I can get X to start, as a general rule, when exiting X, the system hard locks. No <alt><SysRq><b>, no ssh. System can only be restarted by holding the power button until it shuts off, then restart.

I am using 2.6.29-zen2. While it is a bit unstable, it doesn't leave my system dead in the water. I can start X as many times as I want, shut X down, and restart without problem. Can't do that with .30 or higher.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## zhushazang

audiodef, sorry i'll make it next time.

Thanks for others answers.

----------

